# new bike



## Jakub Pawlik (6 Dec 2013)

i would like to buy a mountain bike but i don't know what bikes are good under £1k


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Dec 2013)

I would start looking at 2013 bikes as they will be discounted, Halfords are discounting the 2103 Boardman mountain bikes quite heavily.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_289005_langId_-1
I would check out your LBS for 2013 bikes which are discounted. Other than that I would consider second hand


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Dec 2013)

Lots of good bikes for a grand or less, look for a good hardtail. As said, look for 2013 bikes that will be discounted to clear. There's usually not much difference between model years except a new paint job.

Even buying brand new, something like the Giant Talon starts at well under £1k. Lots of choice out there for that money.


----------



## Cubist (6 Dec 2013)

What sort of mountain bike?


----------



## jazzkat (7 Dec 2013)

Santa's come early to the Jazzkat household and left me a new Canyon hardtail.
https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3208
Having kicked plenty of tyres over the previous weeks, it's basically the same bike as a £1200 Trek/Cannondale/etc spec wise.
It's had good reviews in magazines and on the web. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Santa's come early to the Jazzkat household and left me a new Canyon hardtail.
> https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3208
> Having kicked plenty of tyres over the previous weeks, it's basically the same bike as a £1200 Trek/Cannondale/etc spec wise.
> It's had good reviews in magazines and on the web. I couldn't be happier with it.


I like that. Pretty light too for the price. I am going dizzy looking at them all just now but won't have enough to buy outright and will need some of it financed so that puts the Canyons out for me. Looks a great bike. Hope you have lots of fun and let us know how it rides once you have been out a few times.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Dec 2013)

Leaving aside brand, 29er bikes are not for everyone.

The front end is quite high, so may not suit if you are under 6ft or have short legs.


----------



## jazzkat (7 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I like that. Pretty light too for the price. I am going dizzy looking at them all just now but won't have enough to buy outright and will need some of it financed so that puts the Canyons out for me. Looks a great bike. Hope you have lots of fun and let us know how it rides once you have been out a few times.


I did the same thing, thought I knew what I wanted, made a decision, then saw something else and went back around again. I was very close to buying a 'last years model' Trek from one of the local bike shops, it was just under £1K but I thought I'd go for a 29er.
I'm hoping to give it another go tomorrow at Grizedale. It's been nearly 10 years since I last had a mountain bike so I'm just getting the feel of it all again.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I did the same thing, thought I knew what I wanted, made a decision, then saw something else and went back around again. I was very close to buying a 'last years model' Trek from one of the local bike shops, it was just under £1K but I thought I'd go for a 29er.
> I'm hoping to give it another go tomorrow at Grizedale. It's been nearly 10 years since I last had a mountain bike so I'm just getting the feel of it all again.


Have fun with it. Thought about a 29er as I won't ever do anything very technical and thought it might roll along better but I am only a smidgin over 5' 3" so will maybe not risk it. I am liking the look of some of the Scott bikes.


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Dec 2013)

try to narrow down the type of bike you are after - full suspension of hardtal? then what wheels size: 26, 27.6 or 29 inch?

what type of riding - downhill, cross country or the odd trip along the canal to the pub?

you won't go wrong with any of the big names: specialized, cannondale, scott and trek. There are quite a few deals going on last years bikes so take a look at Wiggle, Onone, Evans and Chain reaction websites.


----------



## ArronB (8 Jan 2014)

I got a great deal on a 2013 Cube Race LTD 29er at Dales in Glasgow. Like you I looked around for a while and seen several bikes that I fancied. The fit and geometry of the Cube just suits me better than any other, even my trusty old specialized isn't nearly as comfy.


----------



## ridemontaione (23 Jan 2014)

right last week I have proudly bought a second hand Scott scale rc (year 2010)for 1100 €.
After a long search I think to have done a deal, the bike is great and I am saving a 40% of energy than the bike I used before.Great toy Scott scale rc.
Of course I could not afford a new one that cost 5500 €


----------

